# paramedic swears at diabetic



## bev (Jul 24, 2009)

http://icliverpool.icnetwork.co.uk/...objectid=24223315&siteid=50061-name_page.html


This story was posted on the childrens forum - thought you may be interested and disgusted!Bev


----------



## Northerner (Jul 24, 2009)

Or, direct to Liverpool Echo page here:

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/live...anel-on-swearing-allegations-100252-24222477/


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 24, 2009)

OMG.......Disgraceful or ******G.....Outrageous.....I've just read the link...
HHmmmmmm....the paramedic left voluntarily..........I truly am at a loss for words 


Heidi
x


----------



## Northerner (Jul 24, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> OMG.......Disgraceful or ******G.....Outrageous.....I've just read the link...
> HHmmmmmm....the paramedic left voluntarily..........I truly am at a loss for words
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed. One commenter says that he's only human and we're all allowed 'off' days - but his off day could have resulted in a person's death, purely because of his failure to recognise the signs and perform a simple test. There's no excuse - the bus driver knew more about diabetes than the paramedic!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 24, 2009)

Ive actually dealt with Liverpool Paramedics first hand on several occasions and can only praise them for the care they have given me .  One bad apple can taint the whole bunch unfortunately . I should think so that hes resigned !! what a bloody idiot !


----------



## Mojo (Jul 24, 2009)

Shocking stuff!
I sencond insulinaddict09's comments, we NHS lot aren't all bad... I hope she has made a full recovery.

Mo


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Indeed. One commenter says that he's only human and we're all allowed 'off' days - but his off day could have resulted in a person's death, purely because of his failure to recognise the signs and perform a simple test. There's no excuse - the bus driver knew more about diabetes than the paramedic!




If the paramedic was as is alleged having a bad day.....maybe he should'nt have enrolled himself in the caring profession..Sorry I feel very strongly on this subject...as I'm sure we all do..
As you say Northerner it is no excuse, in anyway, shape or form.

Heidi


----------



## Northerner (Jul 24, 2009)

Mojo said:


> Shocking stuff!
> I sencond insulinaddict09's comments, we NHS lot aren't all bad... I hope she has made a full recovery.
> 
> Mo



I got excellent care from the paramedics who took me to hospital. I know it's rare for this kind of thing to happen. He did do the right thing and resigned, and is probably a lesson to all those others who are having a 'bad day' just to count to ten and stay calm. I've no doubt that they get a lot of totally unwarranted abuse in their working lives, and would condemn even more strongly those that would treat people so.

I used to live in Sheffield and used to chat to one of the conductors on the Supertram. He told me that one night a young guy had staggered out of the pub and gone under the tram. The conductor tried to give first aid (he was ex-army medic), but was set upon by the guy's mates and ended up in hospital himself - they blamed him because of his association with the tram. The young guy died - thanks to his 'friends'...OK, not a paramedic, but an illustration of how senseless the public can be. The paramedics have to rise above that sort of behaviour, and it must be very tough at times.


----------



## katie (Jul 24, 2009)

I hope he gets banned 



Mojo said:


> Shocking stuff!
> I sencond insulinaddict09's comments, we NHS lot aren't all bad... I hope she has made a full recovery.
> 
> Mo



I totally agree, I appreciate the NHS so much and I love all the great people who work for them


----------



## Proudspirit (Jul 24, 2009)

That is really unaceptable, putting aside all the medical stuff. He is a part of the nhs and they have signs up saying people are not allowed to swear or be abusive so why can staff do that infrom of members of the public. 

He does need to be struck off for not performing a simple check... bad day or not!

Julie


----------



## sofaraway (Jul 24, 2009)

I hope he doesn't get struck off (if this was a one off thing). What happened was unacceptable, but I would want them to look at the full circumstances which led this guy to breaking point.


----------



## Tezzz (Jul 25, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Indeed. One commenter says that he's only human and we're all allowed 'off' days - but his off day could have resulted in a person's death, purely because of his failure to recognise the signs and perform a simple test. There's no excuse - the bus driver knew more about diabetes than the paramedic!



I've had a few medical emergencies on buses I have driven or being a passenger on over the last 20 years. I've got nothing except praise for the ambulance service.

One afternoon (on my last trip) and elderly man collapsed just after getting on. His wife was distraught so I got somebody else to comfort her and a young lad to call on the radio for assistance using the code word we have. I got the man on his side in the recovery position and used my coat for a pillow till the ambulance arrived. I made sure his airway was clear and he had a pulse.

The ambulance crew came and checked him and took him away in a hurry and said thanks. The mans wife wrote in and said I probably saved his life.


----------

